# Dayton Audio SA230 stuck in standby mode



## Sanjay Frank (Jan 28, 2017)

Any suggestions to (un)stuck it? 

I have a Dayton Audio subwoofer amplifier SA230 that I purchased refurbished from Parts Express in Sept. 2016. I had it powering (2) Aura bass shakers (50 WPC) at the most in my home theater. It never got hot or showed any signs of dying. The only thing I did notice was that with the gain turned all the way up the shakers were still barely moving. 

Suggestions in what to look for and what to repair?

Thanks,


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

How were those two bass shakers wired? Series or parallel?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Did you call PE? You've only had it 4 months, is there any warranty on it? I would think so. My luck would be only 90 days lol. I'd throw the shakers and try to return the amp and get another sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay Frank (Jan 28, 2017)

wired in series like this:


----------



## Sanjay Frank (Jan 28, 2017)

willis7469 said:


> Did you call PE? You've only had it 4 months, is there any warranty on it? I would think so. My luck would be only 90 days lol. I'd throw the shakers and try to return the amp and get another sub.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the email from the Parts Express Customer service tech:

pe tech
Jan 27 (3 days ago)

to me 
Hello,
I am sorry that you have had trouble with this. It does sound like it has failed. This was a refurbished amp so it carries a 6 month warranty. You are still inside that time so I can have a refund processed for you. This would be refunded to your pay pal account. Just let me know if that is still active and I will get that set up. The Issue number for this is RA117246 

Sincerely,
Chris
Technical Support Team


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

PE is a good company


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Sanjay Frank said:


> wired in series like this:


Ok, that takes out the most obvious cause of the problem, which would be burning out the outputs with a 2-ohm load. Glad PE is on top of it with a refund... hope that all works out to your liking.


----------

